
Show HN: Negative, Jewelry That Drives Demand for Direct Air Capture CO2 - tito
We designed a bracelet out of carbon captured from the air. Our goal is to prove demand for carbon negative products that pull more carbon from the air than they emit.<p>Each Negative bracelet is made with carbon dioxide and pays for direct air capture technology to bury even more carbon dioxide underground. We want to show the path forward for real products that have a carbon impact.<p>Direct Air Capture is very stage early technology. If the campaign is successful, we might buy up the entire world&#x27;s supply of DAC, demonstrating demand and pulling the price up to fund new efforts.<p>And check out our sweet video here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;go-negative&#x2F;negative-bracelet-captured-carbon-dioxide
======
sdan
See that you're at Circuit Launch!

Anyways, like the idea, but thinking of the overall product and the mission as
a whole:

1\. Will the production of the beads produce a net positive/negative CO2
emissions? 2\. How are you getting that CO2? 3\. Is it safe (harmful if a
child licks it?, etc.)?

~~~
tito
Hey fellow Circuit Launcher! Appreciate your thoughtful questions.

1\. Pretty much everything that we do today is a net positive CO2 emission.
The products we buy need to have that carbon capture baked into the cost.
Imagine if everything you bought was paying to remove the emissions it
created, and even going carbon negative. We want to support the technologies
that make this possible, and help other people learn that this technology
exists.

2\. Direct air capture

3\. Yes, captured carbon dioxide is safe, it's in the form of a graphite
powder.

------
blach
Awesome project! Backed it.

